# Arc pig, anygood?



## ome (Feb 14, 2015)

Wondering if anyone uses such a device to add HF startup to your stick or tig welding, if you want another option to scratch start. 
Thanks,
Ome


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 14, 2015)

Never seen one of those before.  Looks like a very cool idea, can't see why it wouldn't work.


----------

